# Salary Expectations Electronic Security Project Manager



## AB7 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about making the move to Dubai/Abu Dhabi next yea with my partner. I've been doing some research and I can't find much regarding a salary for my position. I have 11 years expierence within Electronic Security (CCTV/Alarm etc.) I'm currently working as a Project Manager/Consultant. A lot of the job descriptions I'm looking at, companies are looking for some form of degree in a related field. This is something I don't posess as I started in my field as an apprentice and have worked my way up over the years and then completed my diploma of PM.

Any info/advice appreciated.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AB7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about making the move to Dubai/Abu Dhabi next yea with my partner. I've been doing some research and I can't find much regarding a salary for my position. I have 11 years expierence within Electronic Security (CCTV/Alarm etc.) I'm currently working as a Project Manager/Consultant. A lot of the job descriptions I'm looking at, companies are looking for some form of degree in a related field. This is something I don't posess as I started in my field as an apprentice and have worked my way up over the years and then completed my diploma of PM.
> 
> Any info/advice appreciated.


Many positions require a degree rightly or wrongly it’s a common requirement. That said many positions will also take x years of proven experience and professional qualifications in lieu. What salary are the positions you’ve researched offering ?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

UKMS said:


> Many positions require a degree rightly or wrongly it’s a common requirement. That said many positions will also take x years of proven experience and professional qualifications in lieu. What salary are the positions you’ve researched offering ?


A degree is a must as its attested and used for Entry permit except in the case when the company is registered in a free zone.

Without a degree, its kinda tough to get a good job.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

:fingerscrossed:


Sunder said:


> A degree is a must as its attested and used for Entry permit except in the case when the company is registered in a free zone.
> 
> Without a degree, its kinda tough to get a good job.


I’ve got a good job and don’t have a degree and the company I work for is not in a free zone, my highest qualifications were attested for my visa without a problem. .... that said I recognise that’s not the norm. I also work with people who are professionally qualified but don’t have degrees


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunder said:


> A degree is a must as its attested and used for Entry permit except in the case when the company is registered in a free zone.
> 
> Without a degree, its kinda tough to get a good job.


Not necessarily.
Don’t forget - many western nationalities get a free visa on entry to the UAE - so often arrive on a visit visa then get this transferred to a work visa, once already in the UAE.
Degrees are only essential for management categories on the visa - but many people hold senior management positions without a degree and have lower designations on the visa stamped in their passport.
Experience and a strong track record are far more important than paper qualifications without job experience or a proven track record to back them up.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Not necessarily.
> Don’t forget - many western nationalities get a free visa on entry to the UAE - so often arrive on a visit visa then get this transferred to a work visa, once already in the UAE.
> Degrees are only essential for management categories on the visa - but many people hold senior management positions without a degree and have lower designations on the visa stamped in their passport.
> Experience and a strong track record are far more important than paper qualifications without job experience or a proven track record to back them up.


That’s my observation since being here is that amongst my circle of friends who most have 25+ years experience in their field of work, most don’t have degrees. Although it’s fair to say that some (like myself) moved here within the same company rather than cold starting in the UAE. 

Also interestingly I have a managerial designation in my visa with no degree, although the position still bears no resemblance to my actual role.


----------



## AB7 (Dec 27, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Many positions require a degree rightly or wrongly it’s a common requirement. That said many positions will also take x years of proven experience and professional qualifications in lieu. What salary are the positions you’ve researched offering ?


From what I've seen most job advertisements which I've been interested in don't have an approximate salary listed, so its hard to know what to expect. I have been mainly searching on indeed.ae & naukrigulf.com as thats what appeared on my google searches.


----------



## AB7 (Dec 27, 2017)

Still looking for some more advice on this. I cannot find much info on Electronic Security/Comminations jobs/Salary in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

AB7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about making the move to Dubai/Abu Dhabi next yea with my partner. I've been doing some research and I can't find much regarding a salary for my position. I have 11 years expierence within Electronic Security (CCTV/Alarm etc.) I'm currently working as a Project Manager/Consultant. A lot of the job descriptions I'm looking at, companies are looking for some form of degree in a related field. This is something I don't posess as I started in my field as an apprentice and have worked my way up over the years and then completed my diploma of PM.
> 
> Any info/advice appreciated.


Salary aside, most if not all PM's i have come across for the BMS sector are Asian nationals. Even most of the clients i have previously worked with in this sector are Arabic or Indian owners and employ nationals from said countries. Sadly non Western nationals are paid less than other nationals and to save cost companies may employ the cheaper options. If i were to put a figure on it you are probably looking at 30-40 per month however that would be with a degree.


----------



## AB7 (Dec 27, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> Salary aside, most if not all PM's i have come across for the BMS sector are Asian nationals. Even most of the clients i have previously worked with in this sector are Arabic or Indian owners and employ nationals from said countries. Sadly non Western nationals are paid less than other nationals and to save cost companies may employ the cheaper options. If i were to put a figure on it you are probably looking at 30-40 per month however that would be with a degree.


Thanks for this feedback.

Can anyone recommend good websites for job searching?


----------

